# Granite Countertop Sagging



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

Moved into our home about a year ago and previous owners had installed new countertop in kitchen...probably within last five years. Home built in 1971. 

The length of the run was split into two pieces (54" and 69"). The shorter run has to accommodate an electric cooktop and the longer one for the sink. Unfortunately, this left the seam over the dishwasher. Well, our total kitchen remodel is not for another few years and I need to get this piece support under the dishwasher. 

I cleaned the seam out and was able to lift the piece flush again, but supporting is throwing me for a loop. Very heavy. 

I was thinking possibly a vertical rod against back wall and then maybe a slim heavy gauge steel to span horizontally across top of dishwasher? There is a small gap that might be able to accept left and right side. 

I'm stumped and would love to hear other brainstorming ideas. 



View attachment 140722


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

One more pic


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone really goofed on that install.
Never should have had a seam over an open space like that.
Not getting your idea at all, it needs to be fully supported under the whole width.
Removing the tops and setting on 3/4 plywood is the most common way to have done it.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Someone really goofed on that install. Never should have had a seam over an open space like that. Not getting your idea at all, it needs to be fully supported under the whole width. Removing the tops and setting on 3/4 plywood is the most common way to have done it.


Absolutely agree that this was a botched job. I wish I was able to pull off and put down plywood. It's broken in three places, we may get our remodel sooner than later. What would you think of maybe four "L" brackets to support a piece of ply board in the dishwasher space?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Its probably going to have to be more significant than plywood and L-brackets to be honest. 

Maybe a piece of steel spanning the two and braced.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

The left squiggles are cracks? If not, maybe you can shim it right where the cabinet ends. Is the right side shimmed? Looks like there's extra wood right under the stone.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

mikegp said:


> The left squiggles are cracks? If not, maybe you can shim it right where the cabinet ends. Is the right side shimmed? Looks like there's extra wood right under the stone.


Yes...the squiggles are cracks. It's almost as if the left side was shunned (as is the right side) and the shim fell out, therefore, caused the cracks in the left. The granite is broken and ruined, but don't want to pull it all up at this point. Looking for best way to make left side level with right. Shim seems like would work, but the back wall has no support. 

I'm leaning towards a steel bar reinforce of some kind.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how much room do you have to work with ? far as what can fit between the bottom of the countertop and the DW.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Find a very strong material that doesn't take up too much space and epoxy it to both sides of the seam. Maybe a metal plate of some sort.
If you can shim the front and are worried about the back just screw a 2x4 to the wall. Unless your dishwasher takes up too much room.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> how much room do you have to work with ? far as what can fit between the bottom of the countertop and the DW.


3/4" on the top


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

mikegp said:


> Find a very strong material that doesn't take up too much space and epoxy it to both sides of the seam. Maybe a metal plate of some sort. If you can shim the front and are worried about the back just screw a 2x4 to the wall. Unless your dishwasher takes up too much room.


Good thought...was thinking put board on back wall. However, only have 1/2" spare on the depth of DW to back wall.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

1/2 inch plywood screwed to back studs will be plenty strong for the rear.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> 1/2 inch plywood screwed to back studs will be plenty strong for the rear.


true, do this.



RunningSparky said:


> 3/4" on the top


this is kind of expensive, but. use your L bracket idea. but do not use wood. get a piece of steel bar. 1/2" x 2" x the width of the opening. 
do not screw the brackets to the cabinet sides, drill and bolt them.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great input folks...I think I now have a good solid plan


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

mikegp said:


> *Find a very strong material that doesn't take up too much space and epoxy it to both sides of the seam*. Maybe a metal plate of some sort.
> If you can shim the front and are worried about the back just screw a 2x4 to the wall. Unless your dishwasher takes up too much room.


MikeJP has a pretty good thought.

I had to repair an integral granite sink in one home.....The granite pieces of the sink shape had just been glued together and hung under the granite counter. First one I had ever encountered....

I can't exactly recall the "glue" that I researched for granite.... some do use an epoxy but that most often is for filling.... but a specialty stone store had me use something like an "acrylic.... paste grade". The stuff was messy but worked great....( I had extra so mocked up a butt corner.. let it set... and smacked the H out if it.... no breaking it at all) but I don't know it's adheasion capability to whatever plate you might use.

Good luck...


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks again for everybody's input...incorporated some of the ideas into my L-bracket thing...got it leveled out like a charm. Nut and bolted the bracket, then put a self-driller into the steel. Ended up using 3/4" square tubing...pretty solid. Should hold for a year until it all gets ripped out.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good.


----------

